# Toronto Area Drivers and Subs needed (Markham, North York, Scarborough, Pickering)



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We are looking for 1 or 2 (depending on contracts) drivers that are very experienced to drive our trucks this winter as well as someone to lead a snow shoveling crew in a minivan.

We are also looking for 3 or 4 subs that have at least an 8 foot blade, Vee or Blizzard would be ideal.

Payment options available, hourly/bi-weekly/monthly.

Please email [email protected] with any questions or your information.

Thanks,


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

btw,
an ideal candidate would be someone that has experience running a property maintenance crew. That is the long term plan and if you were that person you would be on salary with benefits.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

bump. bump.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Join the club. I'm lookin for the same thing. The more people you talk to you realise it's next to impossible to find someone.
All the best


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

last year I tried craigslist and didn't get much. Old trucks with no power and 7 foot blades are not what I was looking for. Fingers crossed. I think I will just start talking to guys that have unmarked trucks and you can tell that they have a blade and go from there.


----------



## karol (Sep 23, 2004)

*subs*

What's you're sub hourly rate?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

email me and we can discuss it. [email protected]


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

bump bump...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Update

We are also looking for 2 subs that have at least an 8 foot blade, Vee or Blizzard would be ideal.

Payment options available, hourly/bi-weekly/monthly.

Please email [email protected] with any questions or your information.

Thanks,


----------

